
Fifty years since Caravaggio’s Nativity was stolen in Palermo - mstats
https://www.theartnewspaper.com/analysis/it-s-50-years-since-caravaggio-s-nativity-was-stolen-in-palermo-have-the-police-been-chasing-red-herrings-all-this-time
======
sgt101
point of interest: you roll an oil painting up with the paint on the outside
of the roll - to do otherwise means you crush and grind the paint into dust.
Obviously rolling the painting outside out means you crack it - but the cracks
meet again when the painting is flattened.

